# Pics Deleted?



## Buggy Chief (Nov 27, 2016)

Why do a lot of the threads have pics with red X through them and not displayed?


----------



## dieselshadow (Nov 27, 2016)

They weren't deleted, they were posted using Tapatalk, a mobile app. There's a bug between the mobile device, the app, and the forum causing this picture issue.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 27, 2016)

They were posted with tap-a-talk the wrong way. If they were posted the right way they would show up.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Nov 27, 2016)

I see.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## arvidj (Nov 27, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> They were posted with tap-a-talk the wrong way. If they were posted the right way they would show up.



Care to elaborate on what "the wrong way" and "the right way" are?


----------



## HMF (Nov 27, 2016)

I have the latest Tapatalk addon installed.
I keep it up to date constantly . 

No photos are ever deleted by me. Ever.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 27, 2016)

I would have to look up the threads on it. I don't use tap-a-talk. All I know is it has been explained a few times in different threads as to the right way to do it because of the problems. But evidently not everyone has seen it. Maybe someone who knows more can explain it. All I know is it was a big problem and was almost gone until lately.


----------



## dieselshadow (Nov 27, 2016)

Use the picture attachment option (looks like a paperclip) instead of the photo icon. This uploads the pics directly to HM instead of hosting the pic on Tapatalk's server.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 27, 2016)

Diesel,
Thank you.....I was hoping someone who knows would post something.


----------



## dieselshadow (Nov 27, 2016)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## lpeedin (Nov 27, 2016)

I always use TapaTalk & post pix like this. Would love for some of you to verify that you can/can't see it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselshadow (Nov 27, 2016)

Can't see it.


----------



## dieselshadow (Nov 27, 2016)

I can see it on Tapatalk. 

Here's posted from Tapatalk using the "paperclip."


----------



## dieselshadow (Nov 27, 2016)

Posted from Tapatalk from the picture icon. 

View attachment 224216


View attachment 219277


----------



## dieselshadow (Nov 27, 2016)

Yup, confirmed from this computer. I can see when posting on Tapatalk using the "paperclip" icon, but not the picture icon.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 27, 2016)

yep...works for me with the paperclip. I can only see your post with it.


----------



## lpeedin (Nov 27, 2016)

OK, this one is TapaTalk using the paper clip. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselshadow (Nov 27, 2016)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Bill W. (Nov 27, 2016)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## lpeedin (Nov 27, 2016)

Good deal - I learned something this evening, now just hope I can remember it. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Dec 5, 2016)

lpeedin said:


> OK, this one is TapaTalk using the paper clip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Say Ipeedin do you have a print of those purty oil cans you would be
willing to share..?......


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 5, 2016)

Sure, the plans came from this forum: http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/pump-oil-can-prints.33616/

I also have a video on my YouTube channel of the machining.  www.youtube.com/mrpragmaticlee


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Dec 5, 2016)

lpeedin said:


> Sure, the plans came from this forum: http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/pump-oil-can-prints.33616/
> 
> I also have a video on my YouTube channel of the machining.  www.youtube.com/mrpragmaticlee




Thank you much...!! Downloaded it is......


----------

